# My 6 month GSD and his privates



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Hiya 
My 6 month old GSD has started sitting all the time with his penis fully out for all to see. Is this normal for his age. And will it stop when he gets desexed.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, it's normal. And no, it won't necessarily stop after he's neutered. Keefer does the same thing, we just say he's "airing it out".


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy also like to air his out often. He was neutered in June at 3 yrs old, he still like to air it out

Seriously, normal!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Get used to it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jackthelad said:


> Hiya
> My 6 month old GSD has started sitting all the time with his penis fully out for all to see. Is this normal for his age. And will it stop when he gets desexed.
> View attachment 97889
> 
> ...


Yes it's normal and no it will not stop our 11 year old neutered male still likes to show his off.


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help. Guess ill just have to get used to it. Although a little embarrassing when I have company. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

It's normal and doesn't stop. My boy does it all the time, especially when he gets all excited and we're out on a playmate with his girlfriend lol (black GSD). I just keep telling him to put his lipstick away!


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Get that dog some pants!  That's about 25% of the reason I got a female - no dangly bits!


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Hahaha yeah. Might be a good idea. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

Not really his girlfriend lol. The one dog that he absolutely adores and she will play with him all the time. She is a rescue and spayed so no reason to worry there!


----------



## Mavericks Mom (Feb 7, 2014)

*7months and still letting it air out lol*

Maverick just had his 7 month birthday and he is always letting it hang out!It is pretty funny when my 18 yr old daughters friends are over and even more hilarious when my 13 yr old son has his friends over when everything relating to the boy parts and farting are funny! Yes my house is a joy! especially when my male mini labradoodle gets humped by Maverick...oh the joys:wild:


----------

